# Warm Water Equals Hot Action at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 10, 2018*

*Warm Water Equals Hot Action*​
*MONDAY - May 7th*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Finished the weekend on a good note with several solid trout being caught, with an immeasurable amount of fun catching hefty reds thrown in the mix. Today I had an opportunity to wade fish with a husband and wife party who finished their day with limits of trout and one flounder. If the wind stays calm for you, try getting out to the San Antonio Bay shell pads if you can. The waterâ€™s heating up, and so is the bite (whenever the wind allows).

View attachment 4243930​
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Weâ€™ve had a couple descent weather days, which has helped a bit with the fishing. A lot of hefty reds have been brought to the side of the boat recently, which will only continue to be the case as waters get warmer, and as summer gets closer.

View attachment 4243937​
*TUESDAY - May 8th*
*Capt. Nick Dahlman* - A member of my fishing party today caught a spotted San Antonio Bay big gal that was sitting in shallow water near the tip of an oyster reef. This beautiful speck stretched to almost 28-inches on the measuring board, and weighed-in at over 7-pounds. After taking several memorable photos, this big sow was released so as to be able to fight another day. What a wonderful fish!

View attachment 4243858​
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie *- Wade fishing with lures was the customer request today, and the day was nothing ordinary. One newbie to wading, and two veterans, made for a fun and teaching/learning kind of day. Aside from the first fish being a stingray for the novice, he was less terrified of the saltwater varmints as the day progressed, and we initiated another fine lure-chunking wade fisherman - canâ€™t have too many of those! We abandoned the trout quest after boxing enough for dinner and spent several hours searching for redfish, only to come up short. Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s fishing, and not catching sometimes I guess. Come see us and allow us to help you become a better angler, and share our passion of the salty life on the mid-coast of Texas.

View attachment 4243945​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Today started out as a grinder, as we could not seem locate a strong bite anywhere. However, and after a lot of searching and hard work, we finally found what we were looking for. We had to stay out on the water a little later than expected, but we closed the day out with a box of solid specks on a strong bite!

View attachment 4243953​
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - Had a good couple of days with this group from all over the country. We got our trout on Monday, but couldn't seem to get on any slot reds. These guys had a biggest-red pot at risk, so their goal today was to target just redfish in an effort to win the pot. So, off we went in search of what they wanted. It took a few different stops, but we found the one they needed. This fish came in at just under 2-inches, and it won them the biggest-red pot. Congrats to Mike on getting this fish in the boat!

View attachment 4243961​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Had the rare opportunity to wade with lures over the past two days. Our overall numbers were a little disappointing, but the quality of our trout helped to make up for it, with most being in the 20â€-21â€ range. Joe, out on his first wade fishing trip throwing artificial baits, caught his very first redfish. The olâ€™ captain even managed a good one. To all those familiar with the Buceeâ€™s â€œsuper flushâ€ toilets, then youâ€™ll understand the sound this 26â€ big girl made when she crushed a clown colored Super Spook. A few quick pictures and she was released to fight another day! Air and water temps are warming up, and the big fish will soon follow.

View attachment 4243969​
*WEDNESDAY - May 9th*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - The last two days have been pretty good. The wind has finally given us a break, and we were able to take advantage of it today! We were wading today while throwing artificial baits, and everyone had a good time - the weather cooperated, as did the fish!

View attachment 4243977​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - An even more rare opportunity this morning, to be able to fish with two highly skilled lure fishermen. Mark and John, CCA Board Directors, came down with a group of other members in recognition of the partnership between Bay Flats Lodge and CCA Building Conservation Trust. We only had a half-day, and the guys wanted a chance to sight cast a few redfish. It wasnâ€™t long before I realized just how serious they were. CCA Corpus Christi president Mark, hooked up on a nice redfish while drifting with lures, and we were off to a good start! These guys could spot the fish, and made some perfect casts to get the big bites. They caught and released several redfish that were tricked by 1/4oz gold spoons in almost gin clear water over heavy grass. They spotted fish tailing, and making big pushes, and crashing bait. The coolest part was watching Mark spot a pod of 8-10 redfish with their tails up in a big red ball. He dragged the spoon through and the water exploded, and the line started stripping. Not something that even I get to see on a regular basis. Glad it all lined up just right for a couple of really good guys. Thanks for all you do to help keep our fisheries and waterfowl habitats thriving!

View attachment 4244001​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina*
*A Corporate Destination*[/CENTER]

If youâ€™re seeking an unparalleled way to take your corporate outing to the next level, we invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Youâ€™ll recognize a sense of style the moment you drive onto the property. A quiet location, manicured grounds, a first-class lodge at the edge of San Antonio Bay, and a warm, friendly staff all add up to low-key luxury for you and your corporate party.

A well-planned logistical setup allows us to provide our guests with a unique level of fishing and hunting services not normally experienced elsewhere. You wonâ€™t be transported to and from a public boat ramp, and you wonâ€™t be expected to leave your vehicle unattended in a potentially unsafe surrounding. The layout of the resort offers our guests the enjoyment of immediate access to a waterside marina that houses all of the guide boats within just a few steps of the resort.

We are confident we will become your choice corporate getaway destination. Weâ€™re within equal driving distance from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, and even a shorter distance from Corpus Christi International Airport. We look forward to welcoming you and your corporate party to the preferred lodge on the Texas coast, where youâ€™re always within casting distance of pure pleasure and relaxation.

​
*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*2018 - Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest) - Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax, Appetizers and Dinner, Hot Breakfast Buffet, Boat Lunch, and Fish Processing.

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Awesome place, awesome staff! Looking forward to next year! - *Chris H. 5/9/18*

Capt. Doug Russell is one of the best guides I have ever fished with - he worked hard to get us on fish. I will request him next year for sure! The food is the best I have ever had, period! 
- *Jeremy S. 5/8/18*

The lodge and the staff were amazing! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt did a great job! The food was great! 
- *Charles S. 5/7/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sun and a few passing clouds. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High around 85F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate onshore flow will persist into next week due to surface high pressure over the northern Gulf of Mexico and low pressure over the Southern Plains and over West Texas. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 78.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Today's fishing started the weekend off right with scores of solid trout action. Despite nagging wind guests really had a lot of great things to say about the guides, staff and accommodations. We're starting out Friday evening with a returning corporate group in the concrete biz who booked the entire lodge for the entire weekend. Reports to follow. Stay tuned!

BTW this same company had 5 tables last night at CCA Texas Austin's Chapter Banquet.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Some of the events that happened this year. We have a lot more big news coming. Stay tuned!

2018-Donated $3,226 BCT Building Conservation Trust - matching customers donations. 

2018-Hosted Combat Marine lunch.

2018-BCT Building Conservation Trust Spring Board of Directors Meeting.

2018- Ducks Unlimited Annual Meeting.

2018-Captain Lane Koop joins Bay Flats Lodge.

2018-CCA Podcast â€“ Episode 25 Building Conservation Trust and Bay Flats Lodge: Building the Future for Marine Habitat.

2018-Announces partnership with Building Conservation Trust (BCT) Coastal Conservation Association (CCA).

2018-Partnership between ForEverLast and Bay Flats Lodge.

2018-CCA Podcast â€“ Episode 24 at Bay Flats Lodge â€œSo you want to be a fishing guide?â€

2018-Donated $1,000 Seadrift Library.

2018-Donated $1,000 to Seadrift FFA.

2018-Donated Holy House Academy The Cathedral of Our Lady of Walsingham.

2018-Sponsored by Mercury Outboards.

2018-Sponsored by ES Custom Boats.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

May 13, 2018 by Trevor J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff made my first trip to Bay Flats feel like my 50th - so welcoming and helpful! Capt. Cooper Hartmann made me feel like I had an old friend or family member taking me on a routine fishing trip - couldnâ€™t have been more comfortable out on the boat! Capt. Cooper was impressively helpful in showing us the best techniques to catch our fish. With regards to the food, Iâ€™ve had worse food at high-end restaurants! Everything for dinner, from appetizers to desert, was incredible! The breakfast tasted like good homestyle cooking and was just what I needed to start a day of fishing! - Trevor J. 5/13/18

May 13, 2018 by Trey L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The food and service were incredible! Everything was top-notch! - Trey L. 5/13/18

May 13, 2018 by Aaron W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I love coming to Bay Flats - always a top notch experience! - Aaron W. 5/13/18

May 12, 2018 by Shamim S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Harold Dworaczyk is an awesome guide, and I will use him every time I visit here! - Shamim Suleman 5/12/18

May 11, 2018 by Brian S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt is the best! We caught a 29-inch red and limited out on trout - he's ery patient and knows all the hidden spots! - Brian S. 5/11/18

May 11, 2018 by Tegan M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I have been to Bay Flats 5 times now, and it is by far one of my favorite venues! - Tegan M. 5/11/18

May 11, 2018 by William W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time, and will definitely ask for Capt. Billy Freudensprung again! - William W. 5/11/18

May 11, 2018 by Baldemar D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Overall experieice was great, and the food was outstanding! Rooms were clean and in great shape, ice machines were up to maintenance expectations. Facilities were accommodating and clean. Capt. 'LilL John Wyatt was the best of the best, the man is the real deal - great pick! Great accommodations, clean environment, well maintained grounds and facilities! - Baldemar D. 5/11/18

May 11, 2018 by Kim P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was so accommodating and wonderful! Everything was immaculate! - Kim P. 5/11/18

May 10, 2018 by John C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Todd Jones was great! The food is awesome! First-class operation! Best lodge I have been to! - John C. 5/10/18


----------

